# Hive inspection photos



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Looks good...great to see you had the kids out there giving you a hand.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I was going to say there arn't many bees in there for this time of year but then I realized your in FL....:doh: Looks nice!


----------



## oldhouselover (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, looks great! As a beginner, it would be great if you could put some details as to what some of the photos show - but I know that is time consuming - thanks for the photos, I enjoyed them very much. I second the applause on involving the little ones! :applause:


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoyed your photos. They tell me here in California that bees don't like plastic but it looks like they were lying to me! Nice brood pattern and healthy looking. So, you have two hives, each one a single deep and that's it? If so, wow.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice Pics.
What are you using for smoker fuel? I never get that much smoke out of mine with cotton fiber.


----------



## JFinLandOLakes (Aug 14, 2009)

that's pine needles.

I use dry in the bottom and then wet ones on the top


----------

